# There's just something about Dorse & Horilla's....



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What a creepy website..


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> What a creepy website..


Some creepy yes, but still a form of art. :wink:


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW. Had to do a double take there. Saw the dog head and thought "Aww hes a cute dog". Then had to scroll back up when I saw hooves. ROFL.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Gidji said:


> WOW. Had to do a double take there. Saw the dog head and thought "Aww hes a cute dog". Then had to scroll back up when I saw hooves. ROFL.


Yeah I was thinking wow what a nice tail that dog has.....WOAH wait a second... LOL :shock::lol:


----------

